# 5 Aug 10 - Ottawa police seize weapons, "IEDs" from home



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2010)

This from the Ottawa Police Service yesterday:


> The Ottawa Police Service Guns and Gangs Section along with the Provincial Weapons Enforcement Unit (PWEU) charged an Ottawa man in relation to search warrant conducted in the South end of Ottawa.
> 
> At approx. 10:00am on Thursday, August 5, 2010, police executed a search warrant at a home in the 100 block of Finn Court seizing two firearms, four Improvised Explosive Devices, three Silencers, one Stun gun, one high capacity ammunition magazine and an assortment of firearm parts and accessories.
> 
> ...



A bit more from the _Ottawa Citizen_:


> An Ottawa man has been charged after police found and seized improvised explosive devices (IEDs), firearms and other weapons from a home near Alta Vista and Heron on Thursday, according to a police statement.
> 
> Police searched the home on Finn Court and found four IEDs, two firearms, three silencers, one stun gun, one high-capacity ammunition magazine and various firearm parts and accessories.
> 
> ...



*NOT CONFIRMED IT'S THE SAME GUY,* but a quick Google search shows someone of the same name, of the right age, may have been involved with the law around 2003 - this from Ontario's Special Invesigations Unit:


> .... The Director of the Special Investigations Unit (SIU), John A. Sutherland, has concluded there is no reasonable basis to believe that a Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) officer is criminally liable for the serious injury sustained by a 21-year-old man in Ottawa.
> 
> On November 8, 2003, Saif Cathum suffered throat laceration wounds and was taken to Ottawa Hospital where he underwent emergency surgery. Mr. Cathum is expected to make a full recovery from his injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Aug 2010)

Despite evidence to the contrary, people still say we have nothing to fear from acts of terrorism here at home. It will be entertaining to read the comments on the various news services. (poor misunderstood youth, Conservative plot, planted evidence, false flag op, etc...) Interestingly, no mention of the arrest on "big red".


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2010)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


Update: Man faces 35 charges after search finds IEDs in Ottawa home


By Kristy Nease, The Ottawa Citizen 
August 6, 2010


OTTAWA — No one in the neighbourhood suspected that the well-kept brick house on Finn Court had a cache of firearms and explosives inside.

The weapons seized by the guns and gangs unit at 152 Finn Ct. off Heron Road Thursday morning included four homemade bombs, each possessing the destructive force of a hand grenade, said lead investigator Det. Chris O’Brien.

“It’s not something that could blow up a building, but definitely something that could kill you,” he said. 

Friends of the family, who were described as quiet and kind, expressed shock Friday that a 28-year-old man living with his parents is facing 35 charges after the weapons were found by police in the single-family, suburban home.

O’Brien would not say where in the house the weapons were found, and wouldn’t say if the man’s family knew they existed.

In addition to the bombs, police found two firearms, three silencers, one high-capacity ammunition magazine and an array of gun parts and accessories, many of which appeared to be manufactured by the suspect, O’Brien said.

He would not go into detail about their make-up, citing public safety and evidentiary concerns. 

The guns and gangs unit, with the help of the Provincial Weapons Enforcement Unit and the Ottawa police tactical unit, executed their search warrant at about 10 a.m. Thursday.

O’Brien said the investigation into the arrested man began about a year ago when police received a tip about weapons he possessed.

So far, O’Brien said, the probe has not uncovered any evidence that the suspect made any plans or threats to use the weapons.

“Obviously when we’re dealing with objects like this, it’s something that is of great concern and the potential for loss of life and violence is obviously extremely high … but we don’t have any specific threat or plan that this guy was up to,” O’Brien said.

The suspect also has no gang connections, though he has a criminal record. 

His parents and sister were not at home when the warrant was executed, and the accused was co-operative during the arrest, O’Brien said.

Friday afternoon his sister answered the door. 

“This is a private family matter and we have nothing to say,” she said. 

Saif Cathum is facing 35 charges. They include: 

• 11 counts of possessing weapons for a dangerous purpose, 

• four counts of unauthorized possession of an explosive substance, 

• four counts of unauthorized possession of a prohibited device, 

• four counts of possession of a prohibited device knowing no authority, 

• two counts of possession of a regulated firearm with ammunition, 

• two counts of careless storage of a firearm, 

• two counts of unauthorized possession of a firearm, 

• two counts of possession of a firearm knowing no authority, 

• one count of possession of a firearm obtained by crime, 

• one count of possession of a firearm with an obliterated serial number, 

• one count of unauthorized possession of a prohibited weapon, and 

• one count of possession of a prohibited weapon knowing no authority. 

As police entered the home, a 16-year-old neighbour babysitting her one-year-old brother next-door was asked by an officer to stay in her basement, where she would be safe.

Sara Oommen said the officer wouldn’t say what was going on. She called her father, who came home from work. 

“He told me that he saw my neighbour being arrested,” Oommen said. 
She said she didn’t know the 28 year old, and that she mostly just saw his parents outside. 

Friends of Cathum’s father, Shamil, were surprised by the allegations. 

“They’re a very, very good family,” said Taha Al-Shaikhly. “It’s a shock to me, honestly. I know (Shamil’s) wife, I’ve been to their house, I’ve met his daughter … I really am surprised, actually. Really surprised.”

Al-Shaikhly said he hadn’t been to their home for about three or four years, and that when he was last there, he only said hello to Saif Cathum.

He also recalled that Cathum may have wanted to leave home to rent his own place. 

Sadiq Abbas, another friend of Shamil, said Cathum seemed well-rounded. 

“As far as I know, honestly, he is a very good person,” Abbas said. “I haven’t seen him for a couple of years, but as far as I know, he’s a very peaceful man.”

Court documents show, however, that he has been in and out of jail since he was 18 years old, receiving a 45-day sentence he served on weekends for theft under $5,000 in 2000. He was also credited with four months spent in pre-sentence custody in 2004 after being convicted for possession of a dangerous weapon. That same year, Cathum spent another six months in custody on charges of criminal harassment and uttering threats.

Cathum has been placed on probation numerous times following convictions that include dangerous operation of a vehicle causing bodily harm, failing to stop for police, possession of stolen property and breaching bail conditions.

His most recent conviction was in August 2007, when he was fined $150 for drug possession. 

In November 2003, Ontario Provincial Police were conducting an afternoon traffic stop on Highway 417. Cathum refused to stop and a police chase ensued, which was stopped near Carling Avenue.

Just seconds later, police were notified about a collision at Carling and Island Park Drive, according to a Special Investigations Unit press release.

When they showed up, Cathum fled his car on foot and fell down onto a nearby lawn. 

As police approached, he pulled a small knife out of his pocket. 

They ordered him to drop it, but instead, Cathum brought the knife to his own throat and slashed it, collapsing onto the lawn.

He was taken to The Ottawa Hospital for emergency surgery, and the SIU cleared police of any wrongdoing. 

While O’Brien wouldn’t say whether Cathum has ever undergone treatment for mental health problems, he did not rule out the possibility that they could play a role.

“I don’t want to speculate, because it’s likely that there probably are some of those underlying (mental health) issues, but I’m going to leave those determinations to be made by a proper professional,” he said.

Cathum, a large heavy-set man with a close-trimmed beard and glasses wore a navy sweatshirt when he appeared briefly in court Friday before being remanded in custody until his next court appearance Aug. 12 by video.

He stood with his hands behind his back through much of his appearance, appeared to turn away when he noticed a sketch artist in the courtroom.

With files from Andrew Seymour 

© Copyright (c) The Ottawa Citizen


Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Update+faces+charges+after+search+finds+IEDs+Ottawa+home/3367040/story.html#ixzz0vvfqquis


----------

